# High backs?



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Can anyone tell me why this is a flaw in the pitbull breed and perhaps post some pictures of dogs with them. There are several breeds that posses a high back such as the Presa and I believe the Corso to name a few that have it, however, I've hear that a high back is not a desired trait. WHy is it so?

thanks in advance!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT
this site has what you are looking for!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT
> this site has what you are looking for!!!


gee thnx for leaving me with nothing! lol thats like one of my fave apbt sites.

but an apbts back is supposed to be slanted downwards when in a stack position. i mean it isnt supposed to be nething dramatic but definately noticable. i mean a gsds back is supposed to slant down ward but i think it has gotten ridiculus with gsds! i mean i have seen some gsds in the show ring with backs slanted down so much their butts are almost dragging on the ground!! but ne ways the slant should not be dramatic looking. in some apbts it seems like the back is just straight across. i have seen apbts with very noticable slanted backs and some where there is almost no slant. onyx's actually kind of arches up if he is just standing but if i stack him, it slants a little...but he came from the pound and was a product from bybs.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT
> this site has what you are looking for!!!


thanks I've looked through this page before but it only shows two pictures and neither of them really show it because both dogs are stacked.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> Can anyone tell me why this is a flaw in the pitbull breed and perhaps post some pictures of dogs with them. There are several breeds that posses a high back such as the Presa and I believe the Corso to name a few that have it, however, I've hear that a high back is not a desired trait. WHy is it so?
> 
> thanks in advance!


Are you referring to being high in the rear so the back being higher than the front or a dog having a roached topline. 
(back shaped like the curve of a rainbow)

Every breed has a specific standard. I see a lot of ADBA typy dogs with roached back but they are also in UKC. If a dog doesn't have a proper topline it can affect the balance of the dog and movement and strength within the spine. It also can be related to under or over angulation depending on the type of topline. It may also be related to the length of the loin being incorrect.

I've heard some say a slightly roached back gives a weight pull dog an advantage. I don't know if that is true or not as I've never done weight pull.

On another note, when a dog is properly stacked if the topline i bad you would be able to see it. Of course a dog can be manipulate to hide it to a degree but than the stack would also be slightly positioned incorrectly depending on the degree of the issue

Official Pit Bull Site of Diane Jessup

These links may help you understand better:
**Official Pit Bull Site of Diane Jessup

**Official Pit Bull Site of Diane Jessup


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Are you referring to being high in the rear so the back being higher than the front or a dog having a roached topline.
> (back shaped like the curve of a rainbow)
> 
> Every breed has a specific standard. I see a lot of ADBA typy dogs with roached back but they are also in UKC. If a dog doesn't have a proper topline it can affect the balance of the dog and movement and strength within the spine. It also can be related to under or over angulation depending on the type of topline. It may also be related to the length of the loin being incorrect.
> ...


Thanks for that info, I think my pup might have a high top line but he is still a pup so I have to see how it turns out. I am also not sure if it is, I have to double check and take a pic to study it. I am pretty sure he won't stick to the standard since he is 50% am bully 50% amstaff/Pitbull


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Some pups grow unevenly when having growth spurts so since the pup is over 8 weeks I wouldn't really eval the structure again until he is older. Looking at stacked picts from when he was right about 8 weeks will give you a better idea.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

its a sign of cross breeding,breeds like neo mastiffs,presas and corso have that,as well as filas,and its commonly seen in ambullys,i dont believe it effects ability,or it would effect the other breeds,but i do believe it is a sign of out crossing to these breeds in the ukc and in the ambully,however i cant say that is true in adba dogs,but then again ive never seen it in gamedogs,but i trust patch since shes seen alot of dog shows and show dogs so it must happen so they cant all be of mastiff linage.but i can see how it could help in pulling.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you guys, I will have to see if I have any side shots at 8 weeks. THe only thing is that he was in horrible shape when I got him and his hip bones and spine were showing so I am thinking that might not help the cause.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

You got me worried now as Jaz has a slight roach topline. SHe is only 4 months old.
Can this correct itself during growth ?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

A dog that is high in the rears loses the fluidity of movement which is desired by the breed standard.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Jaz's dad said:


> You got me worried now as Jaz has a slight roach topline. SHe is only 4 months old.
> Can this correct itself during growth ?


it might. i mean pups go through a few changes as they grow when it comes to looks and standards. but it might not. i guess you just have to wait and see.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I swear if it wasn't for bernies paws he looks like a Presa Canario Puppy.




























Presa Pup @ 8 weeks old




























Bernie Around that range don't remember exactly


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

In your first and second pic it doesn't look like he has a problem with a high rear it looks like he has a sway back. Sway backs are from the torso being long.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

pitbullgirl22 said:


> In your first and second pic it doesn't look like he has a problem with a high rear it looks like he has a sway back. Sway backs are from the torso being long.


The first set of pictures are from a Presa Canario Puppy are those the ones you are talking about?


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

HaHA sorry! I look dumb! Yeah Thats what I was seeing! Oh Bernie is a pretty boy. And I dont think his rear is high at all. He does have a roached spine. But a couple of mine do.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't see anything to worry bout at all


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

pitbullgirl22 said:


> HaHA sorry! I look dumb! Yeah Thats what I was seeing! Oh Bernie is a pretty boy. And I dont think his rear is high at all. He does have a roached spine. But a couple of mine do.


Do you mind sharing pics of your dogs with the roached spine please =)


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah I'll have to dig them up and post them later. Work computer won't let me do nothin


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't think I have anything to worry about with Jaz now. She stood stacked earlier and she looks fine. 
When she does sniffing\tracking, it looks worse.


----------

